# Mysterious Tracks



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My little cousin found some tracks yesterday. I went back today to check them out. And I couldn't figure out what they are. We posted them on facebook to get opinions and nobody's really sure. I checked my trail cameras near by and had nothing out of the ordinary on them. The tracks ran east to west pretty straight through the property. What's your opinion?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

here we go! I'm guessing Timber Wolf. Heard DNR released them a while back... (Sarcasm) Its hard to tell scale of them but definitely a predator of some sorts...


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like it has nails could be a cat or bear


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's hard to tell but it does possibly resemble a mountain lion track. The rain washed it out some but I hope you catch something cool on the trail camera and post it. I also remember the black bear pictures someone posted taken at the now closed Blue Herron golf course off river sticks road.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Sasquatch. Definitely.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya know, the farmer to the south about a mile always says he sees a mountain lion and in fact he said he has trail camera pictures of one. He won't show us because he knows that if we say we saw them it will attract to much attention. Maybe he's not so crazy after all 


I didn't get anything out of the ordinary on the cameras.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Very hard to venture a guess without some reference to size, how wide , how long etc.


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

If you see deer running full go its a loin. Had experience with one at our camp in west viringa. The other sing of a loin is deer hids will be in the woods in big chunks. That sucker stayed in the area for two season it ook alot of deer out seen hids everywhere we also heard him at night they will make every hair on your body stand up when you hear there roar


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Black bear.......size. claws. Grizzly can......


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

was also thinking bear-claws and wide pads


----------



## dcr619 (Feb 4, 2012)

Black bear.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't want to accidentally find a black bear or lion while wading a local flow. Hopefully you figure out what it is from a safe distance or get a photo so you know what your dealing with.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

dcr619 said:


> Black bear.


Black bear will generally show five toe marks , it appears to be some form of cat however the main pad is upside down from a normal print of a cat. The track is actually washed out too much to give a positive ID.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cats I believe have retractable claws & there are definitely claw marks .............. I'm guessing black bear, it's been too warm for polar bears this year.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlifemapping/handouts/animal-tracks.pdf found this might help-changed mind on bear maybe dog of sorts


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FAB said:


> Black bear will generally show five toe marks , it appears to be some form of cat however the main pad is upside down from a normal print of a cat. The track is actually washed out too much to give a positive ID.


Size. Bear


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

looks like a dog made a track in the mud, it got rained and snowed on and froze and when it thawed out it always appears to be bigger, just my thoughts


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mountain Lion and Large Dog are very similar but the dog leaves claw marks. I really cannot tell if there are claw marks in the picture. This is a good reference.

http://www.bear-tracker.com/caninevsfeline.html


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Black crappie.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Oselot


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Come on guys, everyone knows that track is from a white snapping turtle


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

If it has claws it's not a cat. Nothing in pic to compare for size. Big old rotweiler leaves a pretty big track !


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was going to say "Gabon Viper !" but something says this ain`t 1 of them...


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Try this

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_43573-146656--,00.html

Rich


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Dog/monkee/baby


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It was "Puppymonkeybaby" , or Dog, Coyote or Wolf. Photo taken in the Michigan UP.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

100% black bear


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

were these found in butler county
around sebald park?
if so it is a puma it was jumped up by a friend of a friend walking in the park woods
odnr have already been notified if so


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We never really found out what it was. My carcass cam showed nothing and I have 5 more cameras on carcasses within a mile of the track location. So it probably wasn't a bear or mountain lion hahaha. But one thing we have gotten on camera is a huge coyote. We can't really compare it too anything for a close to size but it is bigger than a coyote and is black and lighter colors. It's for sure some kind of coyote. Maybe one of those coy-dogs or eastern wolf's.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Cougar. 4 toes, nails retracted, big pad. Bears have 5 toes with claws and canines have 4 toes with claws.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man that is a big yote if it's a yote


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

That yote looks like it is part husky.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> That yote looks like it is part husky.


...or German Shephard


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those ears aren't German Shepard. That does look like one of the hybrid versions. Dog, wolf, yote, they all need lovin. When they are in heat, they will find it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> Those ears aren't German Shepard. That does look like one of the hybrid versions. Dog, wolf, yote, they all need lovin. When they are in heat, they will find it.


You may be right All Eyes...but...
I've got a black and white pics taken at night of this guy below in which the background was black. The outer rim of the inside of his ears are dark and didn't show up in the pic making his ears look much smaller then they are.





  








boat security system




__
fastwater


__
May 22, 2014




boat security system


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Pictures can def be deceiving. Tough to say. It sure looks like it has shorter arching ears but the lighting isn't the best.


----------

